# Zloty vs Euro



## z106 (5 Jul 2007)

How stable will this be before the Poland joins the eurozone?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2007)

Doesn't the _EU/ECB _have published criteria for this sort of thing?


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jul 2007)

Don't duplicate threads.


----------

